# New Rifle 45/70?????



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey guys,

I have precision rigs and AR's, but I have been eyeing a 45/70 rifle for a few months now. I picture it as my do-all rifle. I have loads of hogs around and coyotes to keep me busy when deer season is out. I will surely keep after the dogs with an AR-15, but just to change it up I wanted something new. I have shot 45/70 in various configs before so I can handle them just fine. The only thing stopping me is when deer season comes back in. I don't want to obliterate the meat off whatever I shoot. Anyone have experience with a 45/70 load that isn't as...destructive...as the majority of them out there. I would suppose going to an all copper bullet may solve this but i'm not sure. Thanks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A Barnes, like you suggested would do the trick. I shot an elk back a few years ago with a 400grSP that didn't tear up to much. It was a well placed shot though.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I love the .45-70 and have it in two configurations: An older Marlin 1895 lever and a Thompson/Center Contender.

As YD states above, Barnes bullets don't disintegrate. The last deer I took with the poly-tipped 300-grain Barnes SOCOM bullet didn't exit, but it was shot from my pistol, which is much slower than a rifle. However, it was the only Barnes bullet I have recovered that wasn't fully intact, apart from perfect mushrooming. It lost two of the copper petals after breaking bone. That's it.

Most others have blown through. But, at the relatively slow velocity of this caliber, (sorry sports fans, but they don't compare to many deer calibers that are substantially faster), damage is really not that extensive. Of course, that depends on bullet placement. But in a relative sense, I've not considered over-kill to be any factor.

Another thought would be to go with heavier bullets that will basically plow through.

You haven't stated if you handload, but if you do, you can always slow them down a bit.

One other thought...Factory ammo can be relatively tame if it's designed to be used in some of the older guns.

I really don't think you have much to worry about whatever you choose in that caliber.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Have always wanted one of those, maybe one day.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with what glenway is say'in about the 45-70 rounds.

I've got a couple 45-70's and they have never let me down. I picked up the model "95" brand new in 1972 and she's seen a lot of miles since then. I've taken Elk, Moose, Bear, Sheep, Deer (Whitetail & Mulies) and even Antelope with this rifle.

I shoot factory ammo and it has more than enough kill'in power for any game that's found in the lower 48.

I always liked to shoot the 405gr SP rounds when I was guide'in as it was a nice heavy bullet for large and medium size game animals. Since I only hunt Elk, Deer and Black Bear anymore--- I use the 300gr hollow points that are found most anywhere.

On deer size game, a 300gr HP shot right "behind" the shoulder puts a small hole go'in in, and a hole about the size of a golf ball go'in out.

awprint:


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah I thought barnes would be the way to go...Not many around here use a 45/70 but it's something i've wanted to have. Will be planning to reload for it as well. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm a little behind the curve....I shoot a Springfield Armory Trapdoor dated 1873 in 45/70. I run the Remington 45/70L (L designates low pressure) jacketed round nose flat point, 405gr. I have hit muleys with it and also some whitetail when I was back home in PA and the 45/70 doesn't tear them up to bad. I keep all of my shots within 100yds. The elk I hit took 2 steps and dropped DRT. I recovered the bullet and it was deformed but not obliterated. With the 45/70, stay away from rapidly expanding bullets. You want something that will keep its shape and provide maximum penetration.

As far as rifle type, it's all personal preference. If you are a good shot, a single shot 45/70 like an H&R handi rifle topped with a 3-9x40 scope would do you well. If you feel you want the ability for a follow up shot...lever gun will be your best bet.

Here's my trapdoor....been in my family for along time and I still shoot it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice gun 204 !


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I used to use the 400 gr. in mine and went to the 300 gr. Rem. and found out that they work just as well andyou can buy them in the 100 count bag that rem. puts there struff in. I have killed one squriall, one caribou, two black bear and that was with a couple of different ones but, I always have my Marlin as my go to gun.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

I've been looking at a marlin and since it's going to be a beat-around rifle I also looked at the handi-rifle and rossi rio grande. I trust a marlin, but the other two I'm still a little meh....no experience with rossi or handi-rifles. I think I shot a handi-rifle when they first came out but it could have been something else. I really just want something reliable above all else.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

If you want reliable...go with a break action...not as much to go wrong on 'em.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah, I looked at some break actions, is their one you recommend, CVA, H&R, T/C, etc...


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2014)

Well...my opinion is that with T/C you are just paying for the name at around $600 to $800 for the encore system. I'm not made of money and I don't like purchasing over priced items. The CVA and H&R are very similar in price. There are two differences that set them apart. The CVA can be converted to a black powder rifle with the purchase of a barrel. And the H&R is offered with a wood stock. I don't like convertable firearms much personally becuse of the possibility of accuracy problems. And I am a sucker for wood stocks on a rifle like that.

My personal favorite is the H&R buffalo classic.

Here's the link:

www.hr1871.com/Firearms/Rifles/buffalo.asp


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks, i'll give it a look. I don't like interchangable systems either, they end up just being one at the end of the day....


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I shoot a Pedersoli falling block 45/70 and it is extremely accurate. But I load my bullets with 60 grains 2F Goex black powder with a 45 cal Ox Yoke wad on top of the powder and then a 405 gn flat nose lubed bullet. Comes out of the muzzle at 1150 fps and will knock a deer down at 100 yards. I took a white tail doe with it and hit the doe behind the front shoulder, (85 yds) found the bullet up against the other shoulder bone. After I cleaned the bullet off, it still weighed 385 gn.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Pedersoli doesn't seem like a knock around gun...I might look into them if I end up loving the 45/70, but for now i'm looking for something to track around with and use as a hammer if I need one..lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If you are OK with a single-shot, the Handi Rifle may not be a bad way to go.

I have one with a walnut stock in .223 and .22 Hornet and both have performed flawlessly over the years, although they've never had any use as a hammer. I had a competent gunsmith massage the trigger and it breaks clean, no creep at about 2 pounds. No accuracy issues. And, it you want to pick up on ballistics, they can be loaded with tipped bullets other than the 325-grain Hornady Flex-Tips. Again, I load the tipped Barnes bullets, which can be loaded as long in length as the chamber allows. They are not restricted like repeaters.

Extra barrels can be added at a fraction of the cost of T/C barrels and are custom-fitted at the factory. But, a .45-70 barrel never interested me because I already have other .45-70s. Plus, the recoil in the small gun would have to be more than heavier Marlins, or Brownings, although more money and porting could help.


----------

